# Tallarn: Executioner Update



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are printing them now and expect to ship them by Mid November, they've also provided some free wall papers in the update email to.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I did not get this email? Me wants wallpapers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Check your spam folder or if you're on gmail the promotions tab. The wallpaper is basically the artwork on the front of the book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just finished this, and all I can say is God help the poor fools that paid for it. All it is is a prologue to a book that may or may not come out in the future. Aurelian remains the one and only HH limited edition worth the cash. The rest are just chapters not deemed worthy from the full novels they inevitably precede. Brotherhood of the Storm, Prometean Sun, this, all add absolutely nothing to the series except for the profit margin for GW.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I just finished this, and all I can say is God help the poor fools that paid for it. All it is is a prologue to a book that may or may not come out in the future. Aurelian remains the one and only HH limited edition worth the cash. The rest are just chapters not deemed worthy from the full novels they inevitably precede. Brotherhood of the Storm, Prometean Sun, this, all add absolutely nothing to the series except for the profit margin for GW.


Glad I didn't get roped in then. :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got it, I have all the novellas and tbh about half were worth it and half weren't, this one wasn't. I'm kind of torn I'm collecting them all in the hopes they may be worth more in future, so they are sort of an investment, but tbh some are pointless.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This one was really poor. So far the only HH novella that has been worth the money has been _Aurelian_, the rest have been mediocre at best.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> So far the only HH novella that has been worth the money has been Aurelian


It's the only one that actually added to the story, giving us more of an insight into the primarch responsible for the whole thing. But as I said, if you never read the rest you are missing absolutely nothing. BL sometimes loose sight of the fact that the primarchs are the main drivers behind the series. If there isn't a primarch in the book, no matter the size, don't bother, BL


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I quite liked Brotherhood of the Storm, Promethean Sun, Corax: Soulforge, although that one I mainly liked the explanation of the elite Raven Guard.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

To be fair, I enjoyed _Brotherhood of the Storm_.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the author in questioned, but I've never had an interest in the Battle of Tallarn. It's a ridiculous concept informed by the rule of cool more than anything else. It's an attempt at capturing the mind-boggling scale of the Imperium, but it goes about it the wrong way. John French is a victim of this, I'm afraid.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I enjoyed _Brotherhood of the Storm_ and _Corax: Soulforge_ as well as _Aurelian_, and I regard all three as money well spent. Tallarn... not so much. When you've read this it is abundantly clear that it isn't a self-contained novella like the rest, it's part 1 of something bigger and if that is the case I do not see why they didn't just make a Tallarn novel. It would have been a much better choice. Instead it's like I paid £30 for 1/3rd of a novel, one that is admittedly good but the abrupt ending makes it lose points in my eyes.

Wouldn't recommend this one, until they release Tallarn in full in a normal edition. I however due to my desire to collect all BL Collector's Editions will be getting the others. I'm weak.


LotN


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I just finished it and thought it was pretty good but I can see where your coming from it is just an introduction to something else, does anybody know if there is a Tallarn novel on the way or will there be another novella to follow this one ?

The main problem I found with it was that it ended just as it was getting good.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well if it follows the same lines as Brotherhood of the Storm which was basically an introduction to Scars, then I assume there will be a novel, I'd hate it to be a series of novellas.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It does seem to tee up an Alpha Legion/Iron Warriors book, I will admit.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Could anyone post the plot in spoiler tags?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Could anyone post the plot in spoiler tags?


Spoilers for story below! 

Basically Tallarn is attacked and virusbombed. We follow a small unit of 3 tanks as they try to uncover what is happening. They soon finds out it is the Iron Warriors who lay behind it. After some squirmishes they reach a city where they are preparing a final assault on the Iron Warriors while a fleet which has arrived in space in attacking the Iron Warriors in space. One of the civilians who acts as a spotter is taken into a tent prior to this attack by a man he think he used to know. This man says that his daughters are still alive, and he must let some people through when a word is given. We as the readers sees that he is an Alpha Legion spy, but if he works to the advantage of the Iron Warriors of Tallarn I never understood. We later found out these people which are to be let through are passive Land Speeders of the Alpha Legion. the civilian, by the name of Akil, goes bat-shit crazy, kills his gunner and I assume he kills the last tank (as the other 2 has been destroyed during the story) which ends in a cliffhanger.


I think John French is a good upcoming author, but when I bought this story I was expecting to see more about Perturabo post-Fulgrim-ascension (since I liked French portrayal of him in _The Crimson Fist_). Instead I got frighten tankers who knows not anything that goes on and they have written "_Dead by the end of the story_" all over the foreheads. It also suffers from a "Suppossed to be a regular novel but cut down to a LE novella crap!" so all character development disappears. For me, I think it should have either been a full lenght novel where you see from the POW of the Iron Warriors as well, or a series of shorts like _Age of Darkness_ (but that shows everything of the same event, or shorts mixed with this novella like _Mark of Calth_. This has trilogy written all over it, and I won't buy the continuation until they are cheaper, and twice the price of a fulllenght novel is really milking it (as we have seen the release of the LE novellas so far). He did a good job a portraying humans and the life in a tank quite well, but it was not worth the price.


----------

